# R.I.P Lilly



## malawimad (Jul 18, 2014)

we had to say good bye to our beutiful bearded dragon lilly wednesday morning she came to us as a rescue.. she had very bad mbd, we had been managing her condition as best as possible for a few months.. but over the weekend she became very depressed and went from shuffleing around to just laying in the same spot with her headdown and not even wanting her favourite locasts... her joints were so swollen and it tore us apart to see her like this.. so it was finely time to say good bye... we miss you so much sweet lilly and your faithful friend draco looks for you every morning you will never be forgotton.. rest in peace and pain free little girl xx


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

I liked not because of her passing away of course but I admire you for trying hard to give her the best life possible. To me my pets are a part of my family and it would devestate me if I ever lost my two. R.i.p lily x


----------



## malawimad (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks  yes so true our pets are our children, lilly was originally one of 3 that came to us together the male died within a few days unfortinatly the other female wasnt quite so bad so her diet was adjusted she was given the correct houseing then rehomed on to someone we knew who had the correct knowledge of bearded dragons... but lilly was bad from day one here she was nearly pts on her first day in, but she looked at us with her beutifull eyes we all decided to give her that chance and being hand fead all food loaded with calcium vitamins ect, a bath every couple of days with electrlytes ect and some meds from the vets seem to work for a while it made her more comfortable and more alert and she began to eat on her own... but in reality the damage had already been done and nothing was gonna reverse it.. we are just so blessed we got to spend some quality time with lilly, i now just feel so much anger for her past owners and how much little knowedge they had to look after thease in the first place


----------



## malawimad (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks dear i did try to pop a reply in earlier but it said it had to be aproved for some reason.. but were just glad we could make her more comfortable and hopefully feel loved for her short time she had left, my animals are my family too


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

I know what you mean, Winnie was in a bad way for a little while too, through my own poor judgement. It's hard to notice anything wrong with them, at least to the inexperienced eye. I'm just thankful I came to my senses before any irreversible damage was done.

R.I.P. Lilly


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss - but you gave her a chance and the best life she could for as long as possible


----------

